# heads



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

The heads I just pulled off are 64's since I am putting on the kaufman heads. I had the old ones cleaned and inspected. A friend of mine wanted the old ones but hasn't got back to me. If I were to list them for sale on the net what's a fair price? They have the valves and springs with roller rockers just unsure what type valves and springs are on it.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Depends on what kind of shape they are in, and what valves and roller rockers you have. Obviously, some good, ready to run heads, with one piece stainless valves, 7/16 studs, and real roller rockers would be worth more than rebuildable cores with stock valves, bottleneck studs, and roller tip rockers.

Also, if you can connect with someone restoring a 70 GTO, with the 455 engine, they might be willing to pay a bit more for a good set of 64's.

Therefore the value could range from, say, about $400 to as much as $800-$1000. A couple of years back, I sold a set of #48 350HO heads, off a running former Stocker, for $800.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Yeah they are stainless valves just don't know what company. They are completely cleaned checked out good ready to bolt on. Rockers are 1.5 prw true roller rockers. Heads are in damn good shape


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

maktope said:


> Yeah they are stainless valves just don't know what company. They are completely cleaned checked out good ready to bolt on. Rockers are 1.5 prw true roller rockers. Heads are in damn good shape


Well, if what you say is true, sounds like $1000 heads, for a numbers matching resto. So I'd advertise 'em for that, and see what kind of offers you get. 

There are a lot of Pontiac guys who read the ads on the PY site. Might be a good place to put an ad.  

Performance Parts For Sale/Wanted - PY Online Forums


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Number 64 is a highly desirable head for a 400 build due to the 87cc chamber, big valves, and screw in studs. I almost bought a much rougher set than yours about 8 years ago for $700. (I ended up with 87cc #15's that ended up costing twice that). I think you have a set of $800-$1000 heads, in all honesty.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Buddy showed up today to grab them he was pretty happy. Let them go for far less then the 1k range. But I am ok with it


----------

